# Good day at Lake Redman



## jkbirocz (Apr 12, 2008)

I arrived at Lake Redman around noon. I started off walking the rip=rap banks throwing various lures. After a while of casting a small bass hit my x-rap as I pulled it out of the water when it reached the bank. A few casts later I hooked up, but that was short lived and the fish popped off. I tossed lures a while longer until it started to rain. I decided that I would try for carp since I had to go back to my car to shut my windows. I grabbed my rain jacket and carp stuff from the car and set up. I chummed the spot, rigged up, and then casted out. I tossed other lures for a while while my carp rod was im, but had no luck. My carp rod had a few soft bumps and a small run, but I was unable to hook up. The rain slowed and the sun started coming out so I decided to try for bass again. I fished x-raps, cranks and soft plastics for a while until I switched to a yo-zuri pin's minnow. On my second cast with the pin's minnow I was hooked up. I landed a sub-pound bass, casted to the same spot and caught another on consecutive casts. two casts later I hooked into another smaller bass. 

I ended the day with 7 LM ranging from 6-8" to a little over a pound. All fisher were caught on the Pin's minnow with a very erratic action. 

Awesome day on the water, I could have found more fish, but my sunburn was getting bad so I left around 4:30. 

Pics:


























This Guy had no upper lip


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the catchin' ! 8)


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like some good fishing to me. :fishing:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

Much better dude - you almost smiled in that picture, must have been a good day. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh yeah - no boot photo??????????????


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 12, 2008)

I caught a bream with no lip once, and I also caught a pinfish in the ocean without a tail. Those are some nice looking bass


----------

